# La Confidential



## BluJayz (May 23, 2013)

*LA Confidential (I)
*commercial seed strain that captures the genetics of OG Kush



*High:* 6 ~Fuzzy head, slight equilibrium loss not big head high
*Taste:* 8 ~Smooth, plant'y, not strong chem taste
*Cough: *0-3 ~Cough control very high
*Nausea:* 8.5 ~Removed within 1 hit, still feel pressure but no pain or nausea
*Migraine:* 5-8 ~Does well with pressure not stabbing or throbbing pain
*Insomnia:* 3 ~Having to take pharmaceuticals at night to sleep 
*Emotional Stability:* 7 ~Aware, thought provoked, worry free, quiet

*Notes: *Great meds to smoke, glad It just got cropped and there's more to be had. Was really fun and artsy. A very body,mind and soul high.


----------



## KendeFyah (May 23, 2013)

Different smoke-report, good to hear the strong medical side of things for a change.
Did you grow this yourself?

Peace, & hope you find natural sleep aid one day brother.
Kende


----------



## BluJayz (May 23, 2013)

Thanks KendeFyah. It's been a long battle but MMJ has really switched it in my favor, just hard to keep the right strains when I don't have grow rights. 

I got this "fresh" cut from a great guy I know that tends to crops. Not there yet but AZ is battling to abolish the dispensary grow limit rule.


----------

